# Pyma ice



## Slab catcher (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone have eyes on pyma ice. Hoping to do some ice fishing end of this week. Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

I was out just this past Saturday. The ice was about 7 inches


----------



## Slab catcher (May 9, 2017)

Is anybody catching walleye and what depth


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Slab catcher said:


> Is anybody catching walleye and what depth


7 inches around Stocker on Sunday afternoon. Lots of marks, not one bite. Sonars, pimples, bare jig and minnow. All the colors. Nada.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Slab catcher said:


> Is anybody catching walleye and what depth


There's always someone catching the eyes but don't expect them to post it. They don't want any company on their spots. If you see the same shantys in the same spots every time you go, that might be a clue to help you find those eyes. Walleye spots on Pymy are a well guarded secret. Especially on the ice.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Chauncey just like good crap and Gil holes! Community spots get hammered!! Still think u should fish in the northeast crappie club!! Your to good of a fishermen not to and your panfish junky!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I am planning on getting out next week, 60 hour work week this week, I got two reports this week, a good friend and fellow co-worker that's retired and my brother, both sent me pictures of limits on eyes and said the bite's been insane this week, eyes up to 26". Brothers bites been on the south end, vibees.hoping it's still as good next week when I have free time.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 20, 2012)

went today, slush under snow stopped me in my tracks,eskimo wide one w ski's,damn i'm not week but **** i left, time to build a separate smitty sled.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I tried pyma tonight. Ice is a little iffy by the cracks. Wouldnt walk on any triangular cracked ice. Overall was safe.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was good for me yesterday. Jamestown area. Slick as snot. Couple small cracks but the gill bite was good. Kept 18 over seven and a half inches out of over sixty caught. Jig and waxworm took most. Spoon and maggots took a lot also.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Any body catching up there still?


----------



## SWEET DREAMS CHARTERS (Feb 16, 2018)

how is the ice after the rain we got yesterday think about heading up this weekend


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The cracks were creeping pretty good when i walked over them the other day. There were some big stress fractures in my spot. I wouldnt cross the cracks now. Im sure people will lay down planks. A group of guys wanna go saturday. I guess i let them go first. Lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

chaunc said:


> Was good for me yesterday. Jamestown area. Slick as snot. Couple small cracks but the gill bite was good. Kept 18 over seven and a half inches out of over sixty caught. Jig and waxworm took most. Spoon and maggots took a lot also.


I havent gotten any bluegill on minnows. Its been all maggots. If i got a minnow on i know its a perch or catfish.


----------



## SWEET DREAMS CHARTERS (Feb 16, 2018)

That is what i was wondering as to the ice i saw a guy said 7 inch it got me thinking maybe there is a chance but definitely i am concerned after the rain we received last night ,years ago i fell through it sucks . 
well as i am sitting here typing i just looked at the weather for the next 10 days i think i will just pull the boat out and hit the soft water next weekend . tight lines to all that go


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Fyi I called bait shop and they said ppl are fishing south end but they closed Tuttle point because someone fell threw


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought about it for 1 second then no
Not worth it to me


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

South end ice was good. Ice was making growing noises. Couple walleye and a bluegill on a sonar. May be 4 huts was all. Shad were all under the ice. Could see em in the holes.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

To far for me to chance it


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

If you don’t mind where did you go out of? I’m probably going to take ride tomorrow. Typically go out of the Jamestown beach. Just wondering if if I can’t get on there other options. 
Doesn’t look good after this week with pretty much above freezing as far as forecasted.


hailtothethief said:


> South end ice was good. Ice was making growing noises. Couple walleye and a bluegill on a sonar. May be 4 huts was all. Shad were all under the ice. Could see em in the holes.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

You can get on out of any boat ramp. Ur private messages are turned off


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Good enough for me and thanks for heads up on the messages.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

I don’t think I would say any launch is fine. The cracks at Jamestown swim beach were really bad. There is one going across the bay and another one that goes across the lake to just south of snodgrass. A lot of water on the snow on the west side near shore.
Ended up at sbodgrass. A couple of nice bluegill and perch but dead since.
Ice is good clear 5.5-7inches out deep.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking at the forecast I would say Pyme ice will be done this week... lots of open water around the causeway and the North end.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There 


dipNrip said:


> I don’t think I would say any launch is fine. The cracks at Jamestown swim beach were really bad. There is one going across the bay and another one that goes across the lake to just south of snodgrass. A lot of water on the snow on the west side near shore.
> Ended up at sbodgrass. A couple of nice bluegill and perch but dead since.
> Ice is good clear 5.5-7inches out deep.


I just meant the boat launches are open to the public. I havent visited every boat launch to check the ice. There are cracks all over from the warm up.


----------

